#ubuntu-design 2012-04-11
<nava> Hi all, i have an idea and mock-up for unity
#ubuntu-design 2012-04-13
<abira> hey kenvandine
<abira> whatever happened to gwibber
<abira> kenvandine: was working on a client stuff that used G so had a few concepts made for them of which some are unused and gwibber came to mind so uploaded them
<kenvandine> abira, we need to make a decision on the logo soon
<kenvandine> been busy getting 12.04 out
<kenvandine> maybe during UDS we can try to put together the feedback and make a decision
<abira> ah ok
<abira> i just uploaded 6 new concepts
<abira> let me know wht you think
<kenvandine> abira, awesome!
<abira> no smile faces in them lol so:D
<kenvandine> hehe
<abira> but i think the sense of inter cnnectivity is there
<kenvandine> we need to update the website too, the info there is antique
<abira> yeh i noticed
<kenvandine> so a good time to change logo, etc
<kenvandine> i really need to find someone with the time/interest to handle that stuff
<abira> well everyone was bitching n whining in the ombbuntu article about complexity so i got it down to simplicity
<abira> little to no gradients in the current concepts
 * kenvandine goes to look
<abira> 2-3 colors max for ones that use a gradient and then solid fills
<abira> the lower bottom left concept in blue/green has a centre that makes up a G too
<abira> all negative space
<abira> the centre for that makes up for a serif G while the outside uses a sans-serif G
<abira> anything you like?
<abira> also i think for gwibber a handwriting font would look a bit more nicer/friendly since its a social app
<kenvandine> abira, it's nice, as are others too
<kenvandine> abira, i am not sure i want to base it on a G, quite a few people want to rename gwibber
<kenvandine> abira, i do like the handwriting there though
<kenvandine> abira, and i do think it is very fitting for an app like gwibber
<abira> cool
<abira> rename gwibber?
<abira> oo bold
<abira> renaming gwibber means half the concepts there wont work i guess
<abira> but if you are renaming it let me know
<kenvandine> not sure i want to
<kenvandine> but it has been suggested many times
<abira> i wouldnt receommend that
<abira> there isnt really nything wrong with gwibber, sure a lot of products out there could use a new name but changing names means changing everything
<abira> aexit
#ubuntu-design 2013-04-09
<mpt> Just completed "About This Phone" design: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AboutThisDevice#Phone
<xnox> mpt: we may want two version numbers / lines in the "OS" field. As we currently have a combination of UbuntuOS and AndroidCore version numbers and we will be updating those independently.
<xnox> E.g. Ubuntu phone 13.05 / Android 4.1.2
<mpt> xnox, ok, if it turns out we do need that, please get it added to the requirements. :-)
<xnox> mpt: which/where/what requirements? =)
<mpt> xnox, the PRD
<xnox> mpt: seems like we are planning to encode android version in the "phone os" version string.
<xnox> thus one string is sufficient.
<mpt> ok
<mpt> Just completed initial design for "Location" settings: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Location#Phone
<xnox> "when off" - what off? location detection or wifi?
<xnox> "Disable to save battery"?
<mpt> xnox, why would you think it was wi-fi?
<xnox> mpt: It was the only and last thing to be mentioned as off. Maybe I'm just not a native speaker.....
<jedidiah> xnox: Ah you mean turning off getting location data from wifi?
<mpt> xnox, like many captions (and like this sentence I'm writing now), each sentence is a predicate where the subject is implied. It's the same subject in both cases. Assuming a different subject for each sentence would take some work. :-)
<jedidiah> Can you enable/disable GPS and WiFi location separately?
<xnox> wifi (currently off) and gps do foo. When off (... wifi?!), gps turns off as well.
<mpt> (Actually, ignore that first parenthesis. It was correct when I started writing...)
<mpt> jedidiah, not at the moment. Can you think of a use case for that?
<jedidiah> mpt: I used to do it because I moved house and took my router with me so my Android would set my location as the other side of the country as that is where the Google street view car scanned it. But I really don't think that will be a very common use.
<xnox> mpt: that second part is wrong. If one disabled "location detection" (via all methods) it saves power via any means. E.g. if I have wifi on & location detection off, I save power as I don't need to poll/check all wifi-access points visible in the range and constantly query the internet databases as to where in the world i can see that set of access points.
<xnox> and I do not have GPS chip.
<mpt> Urgh, phones without GPS? My head hurts.
<xnox> constantly scanning available wifi hotspots & quering location drains battery when one is up and about.
<xnox> mpt: second sentance should be: "Disable location detection to save battery". The first one which tells available/used methods to detect location is good.
<mpt> Oh yes, that is much simpler. :-)
<mpt> Fixed: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Location?action=diff&rev2=3&rev1=2
<mpt> Thanks xnox
<mpt> jedidiah, that seems like just a bug to me ... If the GPS shows that you're nowhere near where the wi-fi DB thinks you are, the wi-fi DB should be ignored
<jedidiah> mpt: That would certainly make sense :)
<xnox> mpt: well, generally use the best reliable source as possible - but if one only has one available then that's where it's gonna think you are. People spoof GPS signal and shield their phones to "win" points on four-square, ingress and other location based games.
<mpt> Hah, and meanwhile ted is lobbying me to have a "Lie about my location" setting
#ubuntu-design 2013-04-10
 * mpt starts on "Online Accounts" phone settings design
<snwh> mpt, I have a question: what sort of accounts would be "offline accounts"?
<mpt> snwh, the kind you use to log in to Ubuntu itself.
<mpt> But since the phone won't have those (at least to start with), I think the first version of Online Accounts can be called just "Accounts". :-)
<snwh> my thoughts exactly
<mpt> ...Online Accounts done: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OnlineAccounts#phone-settings
<snwh> mpt are all the wiki pages for all the phone settings separate?
<mpt> snwh, they're all linked from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemSettings
<snwh> okay cool
<mpt> Tomorrow: Security & Privacy. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityAndPrivacySettings#Phone
<xnox> mpt: I wish all "designy" wiki-pages were added to a common "WikiCategory" to get automatic index of them all.
 * xnox sometimes fails to find them when searching
#ubuntu-design 2013-04-11
<mpt> xnox, I'd prefer those documents to contain more than just design details, but implementation and contribution details too. :-)
<mpt> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bluetooth is an embryonic example.
<xnox> mpt: right, and for the devs to add those, we need to somehow find those pages. Wiki's are not great at discovering, thus adding a category would at least generate links to them.
<mpt> katie, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OnlineAccounts#phone-settings
<xnox> mpt: I guess redesigning all wiki's and document management around the world is not at the top of your priority =))))
<mpt> xnox, actually, I did that back in 2010 or so
<mpt> Just completed initial design for "Cellular" phone settings. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Networking#Phone
#ubuntu-design 2013-04-12
<mpt> Just completed draft design for phone "Diagnostics" settings: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ErrorTracker#settings
<xnox> mpt: developer settings are weird =)
<xnox> I write a python script that crashes. The crash is from /usr/bin/python and thus is system wide =)
<xnox> well, i guess path should kick-in and notice that the script is in home dir.
<xnox> should be fine i think then.
<xnox> never mind me.
#ubuntu-design 2016-04-12
<Emersont1> Hi
#ubuntu-design 2016-04-14
<mpt> Femma, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Networking#wi-fi-connecting-dialog
<Femma> ta mpt
<mpt> Femma, also, in complex auth cases <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Networking#wi-fi-authentication-variations> we (usually?) won’t be able to tell which of the fields is incorrect, so we wouldn’t be able to highlight the wrong one anyway
<Femma> ta mpt
<mpt> Femma, that’s extremely common for sign-in dialogs too. For privacy reasons, a service won’t reveal whether a particular e-mail address has an account. So it’s vague and says “Your e-mail address or password was incorrect”, rather than being specific and saying “That’s the wrong password”.
<mpt> Femma, another thing to cover (don’t know if you have already): When you do highlight an erroneous control, when should it stop being highlighted? (a) when you focus it (b) when you change its value (c) when you unfocus it (d) when the dialog is submitted
<Femma> I'll address those in the spec :) mpt
#ubuntu-design 2016-04-15
<mike00> hi, can someone tell me why switches are became so flat?
<mike00> before the update, they were so nice
